# Angeles Crest Hwy has been chip sealed.



## the omegaman (Nov 16, 2007)

good grief


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

That bad eh? I live like 4 miles from there and I've yet to try the new pavement out.


----------



## the omegaman (Nov 16, 2007)

ACH has never been glass, but it's always been an enjoyable climb up from Foothill to Mt. Wilson, quick lunch at Cosmic Cafe, with a nice ride down...usually never having to tap the brakes. Now, the vibration caused by the chipseal is annoying as hell.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sign up everyone!
https://www.change.org/petitions/ca...r-projects-already-installed-on-such-highways


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

ugh..

signed. thanks


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Finally road up ACH. What a shame, chip-seal sucks, petition signed.


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

Going up is not so bad. Coming back down, on the other hand... I've started riding up the Crest, going past Red Box and swinging back to Foothill down Upper Big T. That's a beautiful ride and no traffic at all on Upper Big T. The surface is also quite nice (for the first part of it anyway).

My bike is known for absorbing a lot of road vibrations. I can't image that descent on an Al bike.


----------



## bjoshuanoah (Aug 8, 2013)

Signed. Thanks for sharing.


----------

